# Finally made it!!



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

About a year ago, I got hooked on Brook Trout. I searched all over the web, Looking at forums trying to learn as much as I can about Brook Trout

One thing I noticed was that the information on good Brook Trout waters was kept pretty secret.

So I decided that I was going to put the time in to find my own place or to learn about places that hold good sized Brook Trout.

I've had my eye on a couple of Uinta lakes that i thought would be a good place to start. I had exchanged E-mails with the Fisheries Biologist for this area, and he was able to confirm to me that fish did live in the waters i had interest in.

So that leads me to yesterday. I finally decided I was going to hike to one of the lakes, and see for myself what size of Brook Trout lived there.

I set out early so i could start my hike at first light. I had the lake marked in my GPS since this was going to take some bush whacking. After getting things loaded up in my back pack, and checking the GPS I was off. The hike was steep, a lot steeper then i thought it was going to be.

After making it to the lake, i observed fish rising. I was like a fat kid in a candy store I couldn't wait to get fishing.

I tied on a Marabou jig that i've been tying, and went to work digging up moss, and getting snagged. After loosing a couple jigs, I switched to a small spoon and caught my first fish of the day.










After working my way around the lake,a nd after a couple more hit, and misses i lost the spoon to a submerged tree. I then tied on a gold Panther Martin. I didn't have any more hits until I got on the opposite side of the like from where i started. The problem with that side was that it was all marsh except for the occasional tree that has fallen in to the water. I started making my way balancing along the trees to the waters edge.

I was able to get a couple more Brookies, but nothing to big.




























The PM was doing great, but i kept seeing bigger fish rising but just couldn't get any acton from them. I moved on hoping to find something bigger.

I stopped where a small spring entered the lake, and got a couple hits but they would throw the hook after a short fight. Then I snagged the PM atleast thats what I thought. I could not believe it was a fish it stopped the PM like a truck hitting a cement wall. After getting the fish to shore, and trying not to fall in the lake i snapped a couple pictures, but had no way of measuring it. So i marked it on my pole to measure when i got home. It ended up measuring 14"

What a beautiful fish










After that fish i noticed it was getting time to leave. I had to be back my noon to go swimming with the kids. What away to end the day.

On the way back i wanted to find a better way to the lake that wouldn't make me hike straight up the mountain. I was able to fallow a couple game trails, and will be taking that route whenever i get a chance to return to this lake.

Things i noticed i need for the next trip. I need some hip waders I would have been able to fish some of the lilly pads more if i could get out in the marsh more, and not rely on the fallen trees but moneys tight will see if i get any.

I also need better hiking boots.

I need to take the 2 piece pole in stead of the 1 piece so it can go in the pack.

But what i need most, is to loose some weight.

I also lost my knot tying tool, and hemostats somewhere around the lake.

Sorry for the long winded post, just excited i guess.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock on. Nothing like putting some boots on the ground to an area that is rarely visited and reaping the benefits! Man I can't wait for my next consecutive days off to get back in the woods!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice find! I got hooked on brook trout myself, about 35 years ago. It's still a ragin' fever.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome the cult of the brook trout. I too have searched far and wide for trophy brookies, keep up the the good work. Beware, there are many nonbelievers.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job, jackalope! That last one was really pretty. Keep putting in work and you'll find some good ones.

Shun the nonbelievers!

(Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunah!)


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm already trying to figure out a time to make it back up there. I know the lake doesn't compare to some places you guy's know, but it's fun to think if this lake has potential.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

That is awesome, that just goes to show that hard work and effort does pay off big time!

Keep us posted on the other "secret" lakes... Here is a picture of My Dad with a nice brook Trout he caught.. They sure can be some pigs!

http://www.redrockadventure.com/fishing/boulder_mountain/fishing_boulder_brookies.htm


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> That is awesome, that just goes to show that hard work and effort does pay off big time!
> 
> Keep us posted on the other "secret" lakes... Here is a picture of My Dad with a nice brook Trout he caught.. They sure can be some pigs!
> 
> http://www.redrockadventure.com/fishing/boulder_mountain/fishing_boulder_brookies.htm


That's your dad? Awesome! I've read that story several times, and know all about the history and nastalgia of that lake. You're a lucky son.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jackalope said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm already trying to figure out a time to make it back up there. I know the lake doesn't compare to some places you guy's know, but it's fun to think if this lake has potential.


 Your humbleness and eagerness bring a tear right to my freakin' eye! You will be rewarded.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I was able to make it up to this lake again this last week. I didn't have much time since I needed to be to scout camp by noon, and got a late start. I was mostly looking for an easier route to the lake, and didn't bring the camera. Looked for my lost hemostats, and didn't find them :x. Caught a couple smaller Brook Trout. I did see some of the larger fish I had seen from my last trip, but they didn't want to play. 

On the way home I was able to hike into another lake I've had my eye on, but by then the batteries in the camera were dead. Caught a couple Brookies, one was about 13-14".


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work! Brookie news is good news.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Yeah man, way to get after it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

jackalope -- Get yourself a 9' fly rod. Tie on your favorite 1/4oz black maribou jig. Use your waders to get into position, then simply reach out and drop that jig amongst those lilly pads, floating logs, submerged trees, rocks, etc. You don't even have to cast. Those brook trout will be sitting under any structure they can, waiting for something they can ambush...


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

PBH said:


> jackalope -- Get yourself a 9' fly rod. Tie on your favorite 1/4oz black maribou jig. Use your waders to get into position, then simply reach out and drop that jig amongst those lilly pads, floating logs, submerged trees, rocks, etc. You don't even have to cast. Those brook trout will be sitting under any structure they can, waiting for something they can ambush...


Thanks for the tip. I have the fly rod. I do have chest waders but need to get some wading shoes.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice work! Brookie news is good news.


Yes it is!! I'm hoping to have some more good news next month. Planning a trip for 1000 lakes, and the Fish Lake plateau.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> jackalope -- Get yourself a 9' fly rod. Tie on your favorite 1/4oz black maribou jig. Use your waders to get into position, then simply reach out and drop that jig amongst those lilly pads, floating logs, submerged trees, rocks, etc. You don't even have to cast. Those brook trout will be sitting under any structure they can, waiting for something they can ambush...


Good advice, but 1/4 oz.? My gawd, he's not trying to knock the fish out. Jigging is a pure finesse thing. Just jousting Brett, but we're going for the sportsman's approach. 4lb. test and 1/32- 1/16 oz. jigs.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm getting some 1/32oz-1/16oz marabou jigs tied up for next month. Olive, black, brown, and ginger.

Ginger was the ticket at the private pond at scout camp.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I can understand 4lb test. But 1/32 oz jigs???


and here all this time I thought brookieguy was catching nice trout. The small jigs must make those fish appear bigger than they really are.

Step up to at least a 1/8 oz. Either that, or we need to change your screen name to brookiegirl!



I actually jig more with a dumbell head (7/32) bugger than maribou crappie jigs. That enables me to jig around logs, rocks, etc., but I can also fly-cast and strip at the same time. To be perfectly honest, I think you guys are crazy using spinning rods. A 9' fly rod is so much more versatile. It is the perfect brook trout rod. And cutt rod. Rainbow rod. Striper. smallie, wiper, tiger musky, pike.....


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I prefer the 1/32oz for just dropping a jig straight down while float tubeing, not for casting. I do make some 1/64oz & 1/80oz jigs that I cast with my fly rod. This has worked well in smaller streams, and ponds


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brookiegirl huh? Ouch. And I always thought I was your idol. 
Does PBH stand for Pretty-Boy-Heppy? Princess Brett Heppworth? :neutral::grin:
OK we're even.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish, for backpacking I use the cheap water shoes with waders. I just buy them a size bigger to fit over the stocking feet of my waders. Keep hiking and you'll find bigger fish!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Does PBH stand for Pretty-Boy-Heppy?


ummmm.....No. Actually, it stands for Peanut butter and honey. But, whatever you want to call me, I'll answer. No worries here.

Now, grab some meat and go find some real brook trout!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

PBH said:


> ummmm.....No. Actually, it stands for Peanut butter and honey. But, whatever you want to call me, I'll answer. No worries here.
> 
> Now, grab some meat and go find some real brook trout!!


I always thought it stood for power bait hippy:hippie:


----------

